# New Foster.



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

Looking forward to the photos, love that breed.


----------



## annadee (May 15, 2012)

Awesome, excited to see pictures!


----------



## BKLD (Apr 29, 2012)

I still can't get the pictures up, but I do have some good news. Romeo has been adopted, and will be heading to his forever home in less than a week! I will continue to foster after he's gone, and hopefully I can get my computer de-bugged so that I can finally upload some pics.


----------



## Carley's Mom (Oct 30, 2011)

That's great news! I just got a new home for a dog in need too. It makes me so happy to help a dog find a great home. Thanks!


----------

